# Need help with running Fleet and 3 plug with y adapter



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

okay yall so heres the deal. Have any of you used the y adapter to use both fleet and 3 plug western plows on your truck? My whole reasoning for going this route was because the company who did my install(Trius) did such a nice job hiding everything I would have to take half my front end apart to get to where the isolation module is and I am obviously afraid to do that and screw something up which I know is inevitable. If you have done this successfully can you answer some questions for me please. I really need a back up truck asap before the next store. Truck is a 2016 ram 2500 diesel. currently has fleet flex. I bough another 6 pin harness control, solenoid, new power plug, y adapter. The reason I wanted to do it this way was because I was under the impression that the isolation module did not have to be touched at all. I cannot get to the isolation module so i cannot just unplug one of the ports and plug another in. That was why i bought the y adapter because I thought thats what I was being told that I would not have to do once I did that. any help appreciated.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

UniqueTouch said:


> okay yall so heres the deal. Have any of you used the y adapter to use both fleet and 3 plug western plows on your truck?


Yes, we have it on our truck

Not following what the question is though. What Y adapter did you purchase? If you are talking about 29047, that is only the adapter to connect the 3 plug control harness to the 3 port module. The Y adapter you need is an aftermarket only piece that you would have to have purchased from someone online. Users @unhcp and @JFon101231 sell versions of it. There is not an OEM version (are you listening Douglas Dynamics engineers???)


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

yes I have the y adapter they make i bought one.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

UniqueTouch said:


> yes I have the y adapter they make i bought one.


Sorry, what's the question then? It doesn't plug in at the module

Edit: I see your photo below. Those connectors are the 4 pin power connectors so they don't go to the module (at least not directly.) What is the issue you are having?


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

this Is what else I have.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

My question is, once I get this stuff installed. Do I have to unplug or plug anything into the 3 port iso module? My issue is I cannot access the module. That is why I went this route. I believed I would not have to access the 3 port with this adapter


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Correct. After that adapter, you never have to switch anything under the hood.

You never had to touch the module in either case whether you had that adapter or not - the only thing you had to switch was that 4 pin connector between the two harness sets. With that Y adapter, they are both live and connected to the module at the same time.

On the 3 plug , the B&C harness connects to the Y adapter that has the module connector and 4 pin power plug on it.

On the 2 plug, the b&C harness connects to the power cable

The adapter you bought allows both of those to connect to the B&C harness simultaneously


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Really okay. from that photo does that look like I have everything I need? I know its hard to tell. I really appreciate your help more than you know. I had the lights on the plow come on and than I was having issues and needed to use the truck so i pulled everything back out and than went to re install and I couldnt even get the lights to switch over to the plow like i did earlier. One thing I did do was use a small wire as a jumper cable from the positive battery to the solenoid because I didnt have a large battery cable to use. I just picked one up this morning. Would that cause the controller to not power up.


Also with the y adapter that I bought, does it matter which female port I plug into or are they the same? Also do i still use the western adapter 29047


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

ok ima try again. hope i dont waste the whole day again. lool


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Not pictured but you will also need the 3 plug power cord,solenoid and jumper.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

UniqueTouch said:


> Really okay. from that photo does that look like I have everything I need? I know its hard to tell.


No idea. Clearly you are missing some stuff cuz the pile you have there is no where near big enough for all those harnesses/parts you need but your picture is almost impossible for me to see.



UniqueTouch said:


> Also with the y adapter that I bought, does it matter which female port I plug into or are they the same? Also do i still use the western adapter 29047


Yes you still use 29047 and yes it matters. The single end has to go to the B&C harness.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

There are other connectors so you need the right 4 pin connector like cwren said


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a couple trucks set up this way. Works great


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I read you have the other wires. That should do it and a 6 pin controller.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Okay ima try and set everything out for a picture that’s more visible. Headlight harness is already installed from the fleet flex that’s why it looks like there isn’t much there and the solenoid is mounted underneath the hood already


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you already have the fleetflex stuff installed then what @Western1 said is correct. You show the 3 plug control harness so you just need the 3 plug power cable, battery cable, and solenoid.

One note after setting everything up: mark the 3 plug VS 2 plug power cables with paint or something as they look identical and either will fit but if you plug the 2 plug one into the 3 plug plow, the motor will start running immediately


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Okay thank you going to try now. Appreciate it guys wish ya were local lol.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

UniqueTouch said:


> Okay thank you going to try now. Appreciate it guys wish ya were local lol.


You wouldn't want me touching your equipment. Trust me.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Got it temporarily hooked up. Ya think my y adapter was wired wrong I keep popping the 15 amp that goes to this


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll post some pics


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I just took that small red wire off solenoid and put it on the positive battery terminal just so it’s like my other truck that works


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Anybody still around?


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Okay I finally got the lights to switch over but no power to controller


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> If you already have the fleetflex stuff installed then what @Western1 said is correct. You show the 3 plug control harness so you just need the 3 plug power cable, battery cable, and solenoid.
> 
> One note after setting everything up: mark the 3 plug VS 2 plug power cables with paint or something as they look identical and either will fit but if you plug the 2 plug one into the 3 plug plow, the motor will start running immediately


The way I can tell is the thickness of the power cable with the communication wires in it but it would be a good idea to label it like c said.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like you hooked up y adapter to the wrong plug.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It goes to the b/c harness like c said


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

What does bc mean? Sorry to be ignorant


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Have lights working.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

3 port isolation module has a,b,c ports. The y adapter needs to go to the harness hooked up to the b/c ports


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Correct. After that adapter, you never have to switch anything under the hood.
> 
> You never had to touch the module in either case whether you had that adapter or not - the only thing you had to switch was that 4 pin connector between the two harness sets. With that Y adapter, they are both live and connected to the module at the same time.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What @Western1 said - but here is a cute picture showing where the ends should be T'ed into


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Your plugged into the wrong 4 pin connector


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> What @Western1 said - but here is a cute picture showing where the ends should be T'ed into


Thank you


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Just a unsolicited FYI









The plug for the alternative dip stick location is coming loose and leaking.
It's just a small aluminum plug that isn't pressed in all that well.
It's located behind the ecm and a heat shelled and just above the oil pan

Mine was loose and making a similar mess.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

If anyone has a pic where there y adapter plugs in would be great


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

UniqueTouch said:


> If anyone has a pic where there y adapter plugs in would be great


Scroll 5 posts up from this one


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I tried everything something isnt right with the adapter. three of my trucks were done by a place that does installs I did the other two. Checked them all. tried a million different ways. Just couldnt get power to the controller.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Also I meant a picture of it installed in someones truck. Diagrams are good but kinda useless when your done do it every day


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

UniqueTouch said:


> I tried everything something isnt right with the adapter. three of my trucks were done by a place that does installs I did the other two. Checked them all. tried a million different ways. Just couldnt get power to the controller.


To which controller? Both? You do have the plow plugged in, correct?


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

But anyway I appreciate the help. just need to find someone who does actual installs. I have the worst luck I wouldnt doubt I have a faulty adapter. Does make sense why the lights would work on the plow but couldnt get power to the controller. Pulled controller and tried on other trucks and it worked fine. Swapped out solenoids same issue , no power to controller


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, good luck!


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

The 6 pin. I wasnt worry about the 4 pin. I sold those plows now all my plows are 3 plug


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

also about my truck. nothing is leaking must be a shadow or something


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea def got a bad adapter. Only thing it could be. Appreciate all your guys help helped me narrow it down. I know they were back up with orders so I bought it from someone in ma on letgo so either its one of those two gentleman or someone copying them and they prob screwed up something. Took a week to ship after I paid.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Didn't mean to throw shade
Yellow arrow by is something and you could have an exceptional it clean and shiny block or you might wanna look along the edge of your oil pan under that area and see if there's some oil
then you can tell me I'm wrong and hopefully I am I would just hate for the plug to pop out on you , it's become a common on a lot of Cummings.

Good luck.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

UniqueTouch said:


> Yea def got a bad adapter. Only thing it could be. Appreciate all your guys help helped me narrow it down. I know they were back up with orders so I bought it from someone in ma on letgo so either its one of those two gentleman or someone copying them and they prob screwed up something. Took a week to ship after I paid.


You hooked it up to the correct 4 pin plug?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You can check the adapter with a simple continuity tester


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Try without the adapter if you think it’s bad. That would confirm it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

UniqueTouch said:


> Yea def got a bad adapter. Only thing it could be. Appreciate all your guys help helped me narrow it down. I know they were back up with orders so I bought it from someone in ma on letgo so either its one of those two gentleman or someone copying them and they prob screwed up something. Took a week to ship after I paid.


So... did you get a new adapter in there yet?


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Not yet. Gentleman on here that makes them said the one i bought was def not from him. Sent him pics and he said looks like pretty much the same thing. I tried a couple more times but for some reason I just cannot get power to the controller. I tried taking out my driver side battery and battery box but still could not get access to the fleet flex harness that is in the truck. I was afraid to take too much more apart in case I couldn't get it back together right. Im wondering if the fleet flex harness that that leads to the 3 port iso module has any fuses and if they do if they blew when I was trying to hook it up the first time when I wasnt sure where things went. Also I thought it may be the solenoid but I tried a couple of them without luck. So with all that I kinda gave up for now.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, that's a bummer.

Odd - I'm doubting that whoever installed the harness & module did so in a way that required removal of the battery - but I'm not an installer, so what do I know.

Maybe someone that installs them can walk you through diagnosing no power at the controller. Fingers crossed.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea i can get there by removing the headlight but i did that once on another vehicle and it never went back in correctly. These guys were a lot of help. Its just difficult without being able to see it. I must be over looking something simple but these guys have tried to help me and they have told me everything just need someone else to do it besides my dumb ass lol


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

UniqueTouch said:


> Yea i can get there by removing the headlight but i did that once on another vehicle and it never went back in correctly.


Ah, gotcha.


----------

